
Is HostGator storing my password in plaintext? - nashashmi
https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/206186/is-hostgator-storing-my-password-in-plaintext
======
mtmail
Sadly still done by many companies.
[http://plaintextoffenders.com/](http://plaintextoffenders.com/) grew to 400
pages.

